# Directv2PC ATI Eyefinity Multiple Monitor Setup



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just installed Directv2PC today on my PC in the basement. I have a 3 monitor setup using Eyefinity with a Radeon 5870. I have 3 Dell P2210's one hooked up display Port and the other 2 DVI.

With all screens on I get the error" ...graphics card does not support capture protection, try updating drivers or modify drivers."

I switched to just 1 screen and everything worked fine.
I figured I would just try 2 but with no luck.

I saw in older threads that multiple monitors was put in place a few builds ago but I'm stuck and need some help. I want to be able to be online or desktop on one screen and the directv on the other.

Any help would be great.

I have looked in the CCC and couldn't really find anything that would help. Not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I am running it fine on a multiple monitor setup, but I use nVidia cards because ATI drivers suck as you have found.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd try not using the display port and see what both DVI do for you.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd try not using the display port and see what both DVI do for you.


Thats what I did. I setup another profile with just the DVI monitors and nothing. My drivers are up to date.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bmlocal175 said:


> Thats what I did. I setup another profile with just the DVI monitors and nothing. My drivers are up to date.


What does the advisor show?

These error messages aren't the clearest.
The HDCP extends to the audio driver/chip [not that it's your problem] and if it gives an error, even when you're not using it, you need to disable in in Windows so this app doesn't even know it's there.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

So it might be a audio problem even though it works with one monitor just fine? I only get the error when I'm using multiple monitors. I'll have to run the advisor again and post the results when I get back down to that computer.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm running the ATI HD5770 and experienced the same. I ran the adviser and it found I needed an particular driver, I don't remember which one now, sorry. I went to the ATI site, found what was suggested and everything is fine now, works flawlessly.

Edit: I have three Dell monitors, two connected DVI and the third HDMI.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

davring. perhaps you could let the OP know which you have by checking your vid card properties. Should tell you there in device mangler.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> davring. perhaps you could let the OP know which you have by checking your vid card properties. Should tell you there in device mangler.


Just went back through some notes I made and I had to install ATI Catalyst 7.12

I hope that helps, my drivers are current 8.850.0.0


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

The Advisor says have that catalyst or later, plus I have windows 7 x64 those are XP.

When I run advisor in 1 screen it gives red for my video card and drivers, probably because this series wasn't in the database yet. I also get a gray for processor which is probably the same reason, but 1 screen works fine.

Switching to 2 or 3 screen gives me red and gray still in those categories but also gives me red in Screen Capture Protection switches to NO and HDCP-compliant display switches to NO.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bmlocal175 said:


> The Advisor says have that catalyst or later, plus I have windows 7 x64 those are XP.
> 
> When I run advisor in 1 screen it gives red for my video card and drivers, probably because this series wasn't in the database yet. I also get a gray for processor which is probably the same reason, but 1 screen works fine.
> 
> Switching to 2 or 3 screen gives me red and gray still in those categories but also* gives me red in Screen Capture Protection switches to NO and HDCP-compliant display switches to NO.*


That's what it doesn't like then.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> That's what it doesn't like then.


Well I figure that. But why does it only show up when I'm trying multiple monitors? Everything is fine when watching it on one monitor not sure what would cause the error when 2 or 3 monitors are on they are all the same and all HDCP compliant.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

bmlocal175 said:


> Well I figure that. But why does it only show up when I'm trying multiple monitors? Everything is fine when watching it on one monitor not sure what would cause the error when 2 or 3 monitors are on they are all the same and all HDCP compliant.


ATI is notorious for breaking things in newer drivers and it usually takes them a few weeks/months to sort it out. You might want to try the older Catalyst package that davring referred to.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is for Windows XP, would it still work for windows 7 which I'm running?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

When in doubt, try the oldest catalyst you can find that supports your OS and card....work your way up from there....


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> When in doubt, try the oldest catalyst you can find that supports your OS and card....work your way up from there....


Now is the caltalyst drivers the same as the video drivers? This is sometimes confusing to me. I have been on a website where I can download everyone of the catalyst for windows 7 but not sure if that changes the video driver to.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Got it working. I did drop to 12.2 drivers but I think I'll try the new one again because I think I was doing it all wrong.

Anyway you have to choose extend on each monitor so you end up with 1,2,3 for your numbers on the monitor in CCC. Now you can watch TV on 1 and surf on the other two. Great!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

bmlocal175 said:


> That is for Windows XP, would it still work for windows 7 which I'm running?


Strange, I'm running Windows Seven 64 bit.

Correct, they all need to be in extended mode.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wondering if this program streams 5.1 or just stereo? It sounds like it is just stereo but my settings might be wrong. I'm hooked up by digital coax to a sony 5.1 home theater.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe its steroeo only


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My sound card only detects a stereo stream.


----------

